# Animal Keyhole Scarves (knit)



## Gypsycream

While looking after my grandchildren last winter, on school runs and out and about I found getting them to wear a scarf and to actually keep them on a real chore. So I gave it some thought and came up with a fun way to wear a scarf. They love them!

This pattern includes directions for a bear; dog; duck and of course a cat (Poppy's favourite!) Also included are step by step assembly directions with lots of photos, hints and tips.

$4.58 US; £3.50 UK (please note that your price may vary depending on exchange rates and any VAT added)

Available:
http://www.loveknitting.com/catalog/product/view/id/161731
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/469685210/animal-keyhole-scarves?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## Jalsh

Soooo adorable!!! You are a clever one. 
Our local school is looking for donations, I'm going to have to make some of these.
Matching mittens would be just great.


----------



## 84275

Do the scarves cross over flat or does 1 end go through the centre so it's fixed if you know what I mean


----------



## Gypsycream

dccjb said:


> Do the scarves cross over flat or does 1 end go through the centre so it's fixed if you know what I mean


It threads through where the ribbing is. Can't find a very good photo to explain it, this is the best I've got 
:sm02:


----------



## 84275

I've just purchased it, it's just want I want for my grandson. A slot was what I meant, thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

dccjb said:


> I've just purchased it, it's just want I want for my grandson. A slot was what I meant, thank you


That's the word I was looking for lol! Thank you for purchasing xx


----------



## 84275

Your more than welcome your patterns are great


----------



## amudaus

Brilliant! Pat you never fail to amaze me they are perfect for little folk.What will be next i wonder. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream

dccjb said:


> Your more than welcome your patterns are great


Aww thank you xx


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Brilliant! Pat you never fail to amaze me they are perfect for little folk.What will be next i wonder. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Hello Maureen, thank you for your lovely comments. Next, well it's a work in progress :sm02: But will be a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## Katsch

They are super cute Pat!


----------



## sramkin

So cute. Love them!


----------



## blackat99

This is such a novel design, Pat and I love it! 

Your ideas for designs do no stop and I cannot keep up Lol! :sm11:


----------



## chris kelly

Well done on yet one more superb Gypsycream pattern. I've got orders for these scarves already. I know you will be wearing a Bear Pat, and I'll have a Duck. I think my Grands have got their choices sorted now too. I love these and they are here just in time. My central heating has kicked in tonight.


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Very cute scarves!


----------



## leannab

These are absolutely adorable, Pat. Clever idea and so cosy for their little necks. 

While we're going into Summer, these may be perfect for me to take with me on the plane (4.50hours to Auckland then 12 hours to LA and home again). We have a few sea days on the cruise too so I'll be knitting away.

Thank you these are fabulous!!!

Leanna x


----------



## casey1952

Pat, these are just darling. The pattern is purchased and printed. Thanks for sharing your talents with us.


----------



## AuntieAngel

You, dear lady, are brilliant, gifted and a treasure! Thank you for sharing your gifts.


----------



## luree

They are adorable.


----------



## chris kelly

amudaus said:


> Brilliant! Pat you never fail to amaze me they are perfect for little folk.What will be next i wonder. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Well we can guarantee something special. Something we've been nagging Pat for. lol.


----------



## gramknits

So darn cute!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

leannab said:


> These are absolutely adorable, Pat. Clever idea and so cosy for their little necks.
> 
> While we're going into Summer, these may be perfect for me to take with me on the plane (4.50hours to Auckland then 12 hours to LA and home again). We have a few sea days on the cruise too so I'll be knitting away.
> 
> Thank you these are fabulous!!!
> 
> Leanna x


They would be perfect Leanna for long flights! 12 hours? Goodness you have more patience than I have!


----------



## Gypsycream

casey1952 said:


> Pat, these are just darling. The pattern is purchased and printed. Thanks for sharing your talents with us.


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Well done on yet one more superb Gypsycream pattern. I've got orders for these scarves already. I know you will be wearing a Bear Pat, and I'll have a Duck. I think my Grands have got their choices sorted now too. I love these and they are here just in time. My central heating has kicked in tonight.


Don't know about your weather Chris but it's turning cold here in the Midlands, think I'll be wearing my bear in the evenings, this is a big old draughty house lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for your lovely comments xx


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Don't know about your weather Chris but it's turning cold here in the Midlands, think I'll be wearing my bear in the evenings, this is a big old draughty house lol!


Thank goodness for my little cottage then. It's cosy here. Mind you, when we moved in, the birds used to fly through the roof, using it as a shortcut, and we should have had your Fred, the cat, for the mice and my hedgehog for the bugs. Heeheehee.????????


----------



## bfralix

So cute


----------



## lexiemae

Another winner Pat, I know the children will love them, plus they will stay put!!!! the pattern is so clear and I especially like all the photo's for guideance.

Now which one to make 1st while we wait for the next pattern, can't wait!!! what a tease Chris is :sm16:


----------



## chris kelly

lexiemae said:


> Another winner Pat, I know the children will love them, plus they will stay put!!!! the pattern is so clear and I especially like all the photo's for guideance.
> 
> Now which one to make 1st while we wait for the next pattern, can't wait!!! what a tease Chris is :sm16:


 :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## StellasKnits

So adorable!! What a cute idea.

Whoops! Forgot the price. I added it for you. Let me know if I got the UK pounds wrong :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream

StellasKnits said:


> So adorable!! What a cute idea.
> 
> Whoops! Forgot the price. I added it for you. Let me know if I got the UK pounds wrong :sm24:


Thank you and thank you for putting the price on. To be honest I don't add the price because each website seems to add more depending on the country of purchase. It's got me totally confused now  I price at £3.50, that's what I get, what the host website get is another matter.


----------



## lafranciskar

Awe Pat, I love these scarfs. They will be so much easier to get on and stay on. They'll make perfect Christmas presents for my grandchildren!


----------



## DonnieK

I am just too excited!! I feel like dancing!! I woke up this morning after sleeping an entire night without pain waking me, the lupus flare is slowly leaving me for this time and then I see you have yet another precious pattern for us! I am so far behind I will have to work night and day just to catch up on the things I have laying all over the living room in different forms of being finished! Poor little bear head is still unattached and it keeps rolling off the place I have it. Bless, I will have to put his head on today! I am going to be singing all day today. Thank you Pat for working so hard for us to have precious things to give at Christmas time.


----------



## trish2222

Great patterns and also a great idea. There's no end to your ingenuity Pat. :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> I am just too excited!! I feel like dancing!! I woke up this morning after sleeping an entire night without pain waking me, the lupus flare is slowly leaving me for this time and then I see you have yet another precious pattern for us! I am so far behind I will have to work night and day just to catch up on the things I have laying all over the living room in different forms of being finished! Poor little bear head is still unattached and it keeps rolling off the place I have it. Bless, I will have to put his head on today! I am going to be singing all day today. Thank you Pat for working so hard for us to have precious things to give at Christmas time.


So pleased to hear you are feeling better angel xx Sorry I've not been in touch, Yahoo is eating my emails! I've sent you one via Outlook


----------



## Gypsycream

trish2222 said:


> Great patterns and also a great idea. There's no end to your ingenuity Pat. :sm24:


Thank you Trish xx


----------



## Knittingkitty

Very cute!


----------



## StellasKnits

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you and thank you for putting the price on. To be honest I don't add the price because each website seems to add more depending on the country of purchase. It's got me totally confused now  I price at £3.50, that's what I get, what the host website get is another matter.


I understand. That exchange and VAT rate gets totally confusing. I think I've fixed it now to reflect a better approximation


----------



## MzBarnz

Even though I have no little ones that could wear these, I still must get the pattern! You never know when the opportunity will come along to make one for a special friend. These are fabulous, Pat. Can't believe you snuck them in in-between the Ratties and Toybox critters!


----------



## Johna

Gypsycream - I just finished my Animal Keyhole Scarf, but I like your better.


----------



## chris kelly

Johna said:


> Gypsycream - I just finished my Animal Keyhole Scarf, but I like your better.


Awwww Johna, I love your Bear keyhole scarf. Pat is away at the moment, but I'll let her know you've posted this one. Have you got anyone in mind to gift this to, because he will be loved as he is one of the best I've seen. I love all of the set but especially the Bear and the Duck and wear mine all the time, whenever I'm out.


----------



## Johna

chris kelly - I made this for my GGD. She will be down for Thanksgiving. I will give it to her then. I knit or crochet "long distance". All my family is out of state. I am always calling my daughter for her measurements. They grow so fast. She is 3 now, but I will see them soon, can't wait. We always have a good time at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gypsycream

Johna said:


> Gypsycream - I just finished my Animal Keyhole Scarf, but I like your better.


He's gorgeous x well done :sm02:


----------



## Nanamel14

Oh I love your patterns, I have book marked for the new year


----------

